# Gear Bags (New Purdy Backpack)



## Colt Of Personality (Oct 26, 2011)

I was looking at the video of the new Purdy backpack coming in March 2020. It looks pretty cool, and may be overkill - but I guarantee I would forget what compartment I put that one item I was looking for! :vs_mad:

I was wondering what everyone uses to transport gear? I use a combo of Husky bags & bucket organizers - but does anyone have any interesting ideas?


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Dewalt bag for my brushes and Craftsman for my other gear









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

I always liked 5 gal buckets with organizer sleeve. I do have a couple of those exact same DeWalt bags, and they are handy. Steel job box with lock for on site larger storage. 

With the degree of fanciness in some of the new tool storage systems, it wouldn't surprise me it that Purdy backpack had USB charging ports and a CamelBak hydration system.


----------



## Lynchburg (Nov 1, 2019)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I always liked 5 gal buckets with organizer sleeve. I do have a couple of those exact same DeWalt bags, and they are handy. Steel job box with lock for on site larger storage.
> 
> With the degree of fanciness in some of the new tool storage systems, it wouldn't surprise me it that Purdy backpack had USB charging ports and a CamelBak hydration system.


But can it hold my slow pitch softball bats and a 6pack 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Had a Husky hated it due to it tipping over with pockets on one side. For pliers and so on. Now using one from Harbor freight. Wanted the one from Milwaukee but $130 I couldn’t justify it. Used mostly for hand tools that get cared in. No brushes.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

My Main Box / Screen shot because I'm to lazy to go down stairs and take a pic of my actual box. Don't think I'd ever use a backpack.

View attachment 105755
But I also use a variety of Carry Bags


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

I have 6 18 gallon totes and it's killing me. 1 for brushes and brush stuff such as pelicans and the liners(which I reuse). 1 for the rollers, covers, trays, liners, 1 for misc (Cleaning stuff, gallon lips, sand, trashbags, sandwich bags, and etc, 1 for tarps, 1 for wall repair, knives, fast set mud, sand paper, sanding blocks, 1 for rags (This one I could get rid of), then I have the tool bag(hammer, pliers, screwdrivers, and etc). Loose is sanding pole, broom, vacuum,and pole extension. It's crazy. Hauling all that in to paint a couple of rooms. But if I leave it out in the truck, guaranteed I'm making twenty trips to the truck.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

cardgunner said:


> I have 6 18 gallon totes and it's killing me. 1 for brushes and brush stuff such as pelicans and the liners(which I reuse). 1 for the rollers, covers, trays, liners, 1 for misc (Cleaning stuff, gallon lips, sand, trashbags, sandwich bags, and etc, 1 for tarps, 1 for wall repair, knives, fast set mud, sand paper, sanding blocks, 1 for rags (This one I could get rid of), then I have the tool bag(hammer, pliers, screwdrivers, and etc). Loose is sanding pole, broom, vacuum,and pole extension. It's crazy. Hauling all that in to paint a couple of rooms. But if I leave it out in the truck, guaranteed I'm making twenty trips to the truck.


That does seem excessive! I do an inventory and fresh pack for each job. Only on the rarest occasion have I not brought in a detail I needed. (My prior evening is spent organizing for the next days work) I try to avoid an excess of stuff that seems to complicate jobs for me. I want to know what I have and where it is, at all times.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Only time I would ever use a back pack would be if I had to hike through the mountains to get to the job site......


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The Purdy® Painter’s Backpack - YouTube


:vs_cool:Actually, I rather like the look of that pack. How long is that extension pole? I don't think I've ever seen a wall pole that compact.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The Purdy® Painter’s Backpack - YouTube


Pretty good rig if you're walking to work every day or the boss is ex-military and big on forced marches when the crew's been messing up. Really I can't see it being used as backpack _too often_. There were situations where we had to hoof it up several flights of stairs and all that is better on your back than in your hands, I suppose. Sure holds a lot though!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

jennifertemple said:


> :vs_cool:Actually, I rather like the look of that pack. How long is that extension pole? I don't think I've ever seen a wall pole that compact.


Wooster made a 1'-2' like that (maybe still do?) but I never saw the point. Some guys claimed it was handy in tight spaces where a 2-4 wouldn't fit. That sounds like a call to arms and hands to me and maybe step up on a bucket. I do use a 1' handle I found that's wood when I need that much more of an extension but I didn't waste any money on it- found it!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My guys like the short poles like that in hallways, some closets I suppose too. We have one that size floating around somewhere.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> Wooster made a 1'-2' like that (maybe still do?) but I never saw the point. Some guys claimed it was handy in tight spaces where a 2-4 wouldn't fit. That sounds like a call to arms and hands to me and maybe step up on a bucket. I do use a 1' handle I found that's wood when I need that much more of an extension but I didn't waste any money on it- found it!



In hallways and closets those poles are da'bomb.....just enough you don't have to bend over to load the roller or stretch too much to roll the ceilings. I never left home without!


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> In hallways and closets those poles are da'bomb.....just enough you don't have to bend over to load the roller or stretch too much to roll the ceilings. I never left home without!


Not against them- just happy with my long arms and that extension I mentioned.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

cardgunner said:


> I have 6 18 gallon totes and it's killing me. 1 for brushes and brush stuff such as pelicans and the liners(which I reuse). 1 for the rollers, covers, trays, liners, 1 for misc (Cleaning stuff, gallon lips, sand, trashbags, sandwich bags, and etc, 1 for tarps, 1 for wall repair, knives, fast set mud, sand paper, sanding blocks, 1 for rags (This one I could get rid of), then I have the tool bag(hammer, pliers, screwdrivers, and etc). Loose is sanding pole, broom, vacuum,and pole extension. It's crazy. Hauling all that in to paint a couple of rooms. But if I leave it out in the truck, guaranteed I'm making twenty trips to the truck.


I am like you. 5 gallon with tool apron on it, one 5 gallon for trash, one 5 gallon for cleaning brushes, milk crate full of paint brushes, another milk crate for masking tools and items such as denatured alcohol, 5 Rigid stackable tool boxes, plus a larger one for mud tools and a smaller one for screws and nails, a large stack of drops (one exterior one interior) and the list of tools without a box, such as multiple Festools, is long. I can easily spend 45 mins just getting my tools out of the truck especially if the area on the job site is a couple stories up or in a basement.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> Not against them- just happy with my long arms and that extension I mentioned.


I'm 6'3", but hate bending over!:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I'm 6'3", but hate bending over!:biggrin:


That what she said!:surprise:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Brushman4 said:


> That what she said!:surprise:


Looks like I'll be having the veal....yet again.


I saw that one coming the minute the words hit the screen.:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Looks like I'll be having the veal....yet again.
> 
> 
> I saw that one coming the minute the words hit the screen.:biggrin:


You know, I just had to do it?


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> You know, I just had to do it?


FULL DISCLOSURE: I didn't get it. I don't get that double-intender stuff.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE: I didn't get it. I don't get that double-intender stuff.


Isn't that a Jackson Browne song....

Are you there
Say a prayer
for the double intender
who started out so young
and strong
something about a fender....???


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Isn't that a Jackson Browne song....
> 
> Are you there
> Say a prayer
> ...


Talk about double-intenders- I've heard what "******* Friend" is _really_ about. :vs_blush:


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> Talk about double-intenders- I've heard what "******* Friend" is _really_ about. :vs_blush:


Gregg Allman, right???:biggrin:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Fman said:


> FULL DISCLOSURE: I didn't get it. I don't get that double-intender stuff.


Ya, frickin right!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I see it just like a bag but with organization. I could go for a bag like that as well. Of course the test of the pudding is in the eating. I've bought things before that seemed like a good idea but in reality failed to work out.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

MikeCalifornia said:


> The Purdy® Painter’s Backpack - YouTube


Aren't these brushes getting stored in the wrong direction? Handles up bristles down. Are we supposed to wait till the brush dries before we thru them in the bag?


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> Of course the test of the pudding is in the eating. I've bought things before that seemed like a good idea but in reality failed to work out.


The Flowbee haircut system comes to mind. That and the Graco power roller sprayer attachment. I really can't say which was the bigger mistake???


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The Flowbee haircut system comes to mind. That and the Graco power roller sprayer attachment. I really can't say which was the bigger mistake???


My former BIL used a Flobee way back when. We teased him about it but, his hair looked good.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> My former BIL used a Flobee way back when. We teased him about it but, his hair looked good.


I was just kidding, I never really had one...some guys just look good no matter what you do to them, your BIL must have been one of those guys.

I did have a Popeil Pocket Fisherman...that was definitely a bad purchase.:biggrin:


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> I was just kidding, I never really had one...some guys just look good no matter what you do to them, your BIL must have been one of those guys.
> 
> I did have a Popeil Pocket Fisherman...that was definitely a bad purchase.:biggrin:


There's probably a joke in there somewhere about the Popeil Pocket Fisherman snagging a trouser trout if you put it in your pocket, but it sounds painful so, I won't make it.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> There's probably a joke in there somewhere about the Popeil Pocket Fisherman snagging a trouser trout if you put it in your pocket, but it sounds painful so, I won't make it.


Thank God...I'm growing tired of the veal. :laugh:


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> Thank God...I'm growing tired of the veal. :laugh:


You still have to tip the waitresses though.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

Fman said:


> You still have to tip the waitresses though.


As long as it doesn't involve a 7, I'm ok with that.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If I had a crew I could see giving everyone one of those backpacks. It would weigh a ton, but crew members could probably carry a high % of all the hand tools they’d likely be using a daily basis in the backpacks. 

My biggest frustration with most storage bins is that rarely include built-in slots so you can put dividers inside the bins. 

Despite all the bins that are available and systems from Milwaukee, Dewalt, etc... it still seems like their is so much room for innovation in the tool storage market in the construction industry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Lightningboy65 said:


> The Flowbee haircut system comes to mind. That and the Graco power roller sprayer attachment. I really can't say which was the bigger mistake???


:biggrin:
Fortunately for me, I never fell for either of those but I do have half a dozen roller sleeve holders that I never use; I'm still bagging them in zip-lock.


----------



## LibertyFreedomPaint (Oct 9, 2019)

Very similar to what I do. I have like 4 totes and I use 2 5 gallon buckets one of which has a tool apron...


----------



## leslimed (Jul 3, 2021)

Have you ever used any backpacks for transporting all your gear? I've seen on https://backpacks.global/compare/features/backpack-with-luggage-handle-pass-through/ many bags with a fully molded water-resistant base that stands a couple of inches above the ground, guarding against ground moisture, mud, slush, as well as fraying, rips, and tears if the pack is dragged against concrete or other abrasive surfaces. That's why they seem to be very comfortable and way more practical than bucket tool bags. Generally, I'm more for rucksacks because they're bulky, and I end up stuffing everything in them, while meter bags are too little, and I wind up running to the truck too often for things I like to have on me anyway. Any thoughts about this?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The problem with a tool back pack is 1.) It begs to be over loaded. 2.) It requires you to lift it up and over your shoulders, placing a lot of un-necessary strain on the lower back. And 3.) It adds un-necessary weight when climbing ladders.

In contrast, the five gallon bucket doesn't require much lifting above knee height, and can be easily raised and lowered by rope and hook.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Please post some pics of your set-ups (descriptions aren’t especially informative).


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I use old samosnite brief cases for my brush box and FF spray box, small suitcase for finish nailers, plastic containers, buckets.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Tis is for when you loose you drivers license due to DUIs and have to ride the buss tho the shop and back.


----------

